# Desperate for help on re-homing my 6 year old TB



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

HI! First time I have ever been on a forum in my life..................lets hope I do this right!!

I need advice on the best place/home for my stunning and loving TB.

He is the most loving horse and has an amazing character on the ground. Unfortunately the fitter he is becoming (and I only ride her 3/4 times a week) the more naughty he is getting. And by naughty, he is getting me off and landing my in hospital. I have only had him a year and I have tried so hard and I am a very confident/competent rider with over 25 years experience with horses. I have looked into his past and breeding and have found this to be a breading trait in his blood lines as the horses reach 5-8 year mark.

I have decided enough is enough and have admitted defeat. I have had all vet checks, back, teeth, feet............you name it, I have been down that avenue.

I am a very confident rider but he is now making me nervous and I have been advised by very knowledgeable people to not ride him anymore. I have ended up in hospital twice.

I cannot bare him going into the wrong hands, which I am pretty certain will happen to him over and over again. He is too special for this to happen and I could not bear thinking that it is my fault if he ends up being past from pillar to post until something awful would happen to him :-(
He is a 6 year old TB so selling him is not an option as I am being offered £200 as I am being totally honest about him. 
So I feel my options are:
Finding a place to be a field companion, which I worry as can be pasted on.
Giving him away through homes4horses and praying he can settle in a new home and not be passed on.
Having him go to a BB (advice from Wagtail would be so helpful as you seen you be very knowledgeable about this)
Or............having him PTS. I cannot bare this thought but even more so I cannot bare him going from person to person until he is in the wrong hands. It is breaking my heart as I feel this is what will happen to him.

As well as admitting defeat and knowing he has to go, I have had someone horrific family news meaning that I need my horse to go ASAP to be able to have this heart ache over to be able to concentrate fully on my family.

Help needed and thank you in advance.


----------



## tina60 (31 March 2015)

Have no advice but my heart goes out to you I have had a similar problem though not so bad and eventually I did find him a good home but there is no guarantee he will stay there - he is rising eight and is in his eighth home


----------



## PeterNatt (31 March 2015)

If you wish to keep control of your horse and ensure that he has a happy life then the only solution is to find him a good well run retirement home where he will remain un-ridden but with other horses to keep him company.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

I am heart broken :-(


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

I can't find any that will take him PeterNatt :-(


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (31 March 2015)

Have tried advertising him, can you send him to a trainer to be schooled. He may be in pain, has this been considered?


----------



## Equi (31 March 2015)

What exactly is it he is doing? I feel very sympathetic as I had to sell my tb because he got too much for me after my friend stopped riding and we had no company. He didn't get me off but I couldn't ride him and my nerves was shattered. I took about two years to sell him because I kept backing out but eventually gave it a good shot and got him a lovely home with a trekking centre owner (who has loned him to a friend at the yard who refuses to give him back because he is her perfect horse) so he really landed in his feet and was sold for £250. He had no ridden behaviour I just couldn't go out of walk and he started getting annoyed by it lol


----------



## crabbymare (31 March 2015)

Have you tried places like Greatworth who rehome racehorses?


----------



## stormox (31 March 2015)

What does he do to get you off? Maybe in a diferent situation he would behave differently.  You say you have been offered 200 - don't automatically assume its a rubbish home, I paid 200 for my ex racer and love him to pieces, and he is really well cared for and loved as anyone will vouch for. Also (excuse my ignorance here) what is a BB?


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

I have been down the pain route and all is fine. I do not have the money or time to send him away to be re-trained............I wish I did :-(


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

stormox said:



			What does he do to get you off? Maybe in a diferent situation he would behave differently.  You say you have been offered 200 - don't automatically assume its a rubbish home, I paid 200 for my ex racer and love him to pieces, and he is really well cared for and loved as anyone will vouch for. Also (excuse my ignorance here) what is a BB?
		
Click to expand...

He refuses jumping...............which is what I bought him for. He just does not want to and I will not force him as I feel it is not fair. He has lovely paces and schools beautiful. He is totally unpredictable and get scared at the slightest thing. I have tried everything to re-assure him. He bucks, bronks and rears vertical when anything spooks him, he gets scared (which is every time I ride him). I have been severely concussed but was adamant I could turn him around but I cant. I have offered some outstanding riders to get on him and they don't want to. I am at a total loss.


----------



## stormox (31 March 2015)

Could you find him a non-jumping home? A lot of TBs have lovely paces, dressage maybe?  You are being very defeatist - as equi says, one persons problem horse is another persons perfect one. There is probably a home out there that would love to have him. Why assume that if people are paying £200 for a horse they are going to be rubbish owners? Equi found a good home for £250, and my lad has a lovely home for £200.
Have you advertised him?


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

crabbymare said:



			Have you tried places like Greatworth who rehome racehorses?
		
Click to expand...

He has never raced or been at a start yard so this is not reason he is being like he is. I have found out that his sister is uncontrollable apart from when she is work really hard by a 1* eventer. This not an option for him as he just can't cope with jumping.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

stormox said:



			But what does he do when ridden that is naughty? Buck? Whip round? You are being very defeatist - as equi says, one persons problem horse is another persons perfect one. There is probably a home out there that would love to have him. Why assume that if people are paying £200 for a horse they are going to be rubbish owners? Equi found a good home for £250, and my lad has a lovely home for £200.
Have you advertised him?
		
Click to expand...

Bucks, whips round whilst rearing, rears vertically, bronks. I am going to advertise him today and hope/pray that homes4horses or Equi can find him a forever home.

Thank you


----------



## Pinkvboots (31 March 2015)

The thing is the way horses behave can often vary according to their environment, some will be unsettled in a busy yard some thrive on it, how is he kept? What is his daily routine? Have you maybe thought about turning him away for a bit it may just be that he needs to grow up a bit if his going through that teenage strop period a break might be all he needs, or it could be that he needs more regular work you say his ridden 3 to 4 times a week I have one horse that would be fine with that but my other horse is better getting 5 or 6 days work.


----------



## wench (31 March 2015)

Have you tried contacting one of the racer charities? They may be able to help.

Exactly what vet checks have you had done. Telling us "everything" isnt really much use, as everything to one person means the vet's come and had a look and done a couple of flexion tests, and to another, it's horse taken to the vets for nerve blocks, xrays, bone scans, gastroscopes.

You could potentially send him to the bloodstock sales - the quality of buyer there should be more knowledgeable than a "normal" horse auction.


----------



## stormox (31 March 2015)

I also think you should advertise him in H&H as you get more professionals looking there than Preloved, horses4homes etc. Good luck Im sure someone will love him


----------



## claracanter (31 March 2015)

Try www.finalfurlongracehorses.com


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (31 March 2015)

I have never met a horse who can't cope with jumping at some level, but that does not help.
 Sry, you will have to let him go to someone or pts, there is that or reirement, but that is long term, very long term. 
A horse which is uncontrollabe except when worked hard is one reason why ex racers do not always cope with leisure homes, but at some stage they would be backed and ridden away as it is not possible to start with hard work. Discipline and regular routine and a competant rider is the solution for some types.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

claracanter said:



			Try www.finalfurlongracehorses.com

Click to expand...

He has never raced else this would of been on of my first options.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

stormox said:



			I also think you should advertise him in H&H as you get more professionals looking there than Preloved, horses4homes etc. Good luck Im sure someone will love him
		
Click to expand...

Going to do this today. Thank you


----------



## misskk88 (31 March 2015)

As long as he is not dangerous and pain issues have been ruled out completely (please do completely explore as many options as possible), I would say you have two options.

Selling does not mean the death of him, or that he will end up in a horrible home. There are plenty of people out there who have the time, patience and skill to either reschool a horse with these issues, or are happy riding something with these traits. However I do understand they are the minority, and because of this it may be harder to ensure you find a home you are happy with. It also does not guarantee that he would not be sold on from the home you sold to, and so I completely understand your concerns, and the responsibility you wish to take for your horse.

SO, have you considered loaning? You have to really consider that it may take time, that he could end up back with you at absolutely any point, for any reason, but it does meant that you can thoroughly vet homes, and also have a final say should you ever need to. There is absolutely nothing wrong with advertising him for loan (nothing says you have to follow through if you decide to then sell). 

You will hear plenty of for/against stories for loaning. I am in the for camp as I have loaned my horse out previously. I got a lot of time wasters (particularly through facebook) but also met a lot of genuine people- some not right for my horse, but eventually found one that was. It took time, and it took a lot of saying 'no thanks' to people. But if you are happy to invest in a decent advert, be honest with his quirks, write up a good contract (BHS do a good template), have the time to dedicate to visit potential homes, do regular checks etc, you will minimise your risks with loaning. I advertised through facebook, horsemart, equine adverts and a few local tack shops. Word of mouth and your horse friends are also a good source. I recently also tried Horses4Homes and found them extremely helpful. People have to pay to apply for your horse, and you can set a donation- for a horse with quirks I would set it slightly higher to try and limit any daydreamers. 

There ARE homes out there that are suitable and I really wish you luck in helping your horse find one.


----------



## paddi22 (31 March 2015)

i had the same thing with my exracer. he was a nightmare around that age, rearing and flipping. Lovely and happy (but a bit lively ) on the ground, but dangerous ridden.  I felt the only options he had were that i keep him or else he's pts, as he had landed people in hospital. I hadn't any cash at the time for vets but i still wanted to be learning stuff, so I gave up riding him and had a few lessons with a natural horseman guy, bought books on in-hand schooling and did inhand showing with him.  The groundwork stuff was amazing, and I learnt how to lunge and long line correctly. We did horse agilty and stuff too and he loved it. His behaviour improved 100% on ground but he was still dangerous ridden. I also moved to a yard where he was out 24/7 and he just turned into a much more chilled character

Eventually i had the cash and  I had vet checks but it was only a proper work-up that showed kissing spine. Once i got that fixed he was much easier. I also sent him to get properly schooled. I have horses 30 years but I didn't have the skills to reschool him properly. He came back a much happier horse who understood his job. 

I wanted him for eventing, but he's just a dressage horse now. Luckily with the cheaper livery i could afford another horse to jump on. But if I hadn't been able to I would have just switched to dressage fulltime for him.  

Being honest though, its just that he was such a sweet character on the ground that I kept him. If I hadn't liked him so much I wouldn't have made the sacrafices for him, but i always had faith he'd come right.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

misskk88 said:



			As long as he is not dangerous and pain issues have been ruled out completely (please do completely explore as many options as possible), I would say you have two options.

Selling does not mean the death of him, or that he will end up in a horrible home. There are plenty of people out there who have the time, patience and skill to either reschool a horse with these issues, or are happy riding something with these traits. However I do understand they are the minority, and because of this it may be harder to ensure you find a home you are happy with. It also does not guarantee that he would not be sold on from the home you sold to, and so I completely understand your concerns, and the responsibility you wish to take for your horse.

SO, have you considered loaning? You have to really consider that it may take time, that he could end up back with you at absolutely any point, for any reason, but it does meant that you can thoroughly vet homes, and also have a final say should you ever need to. There is absolutely nothing wrong with advertising him for loan (nothing says you have to follow through if you decide to then sell). 

You will hear plenty of for/against stories for loaning. I am in the for camp as I have loaned my horse out previously. I got a lot of time wasters (particularly through facebook) but also met a lot of genuine people- some not right for my horse, but eventually found one that was. It took time, and it took a lot of saying 'no thanks' to people. But if you are happy to invest in a decent advert, be honest with his quirks, write up a good contract (BHS do a good template), have the time to dedicate to visit potential homes, do regular checks etc, you will minimise your risks with loaning. I advertised through facebook, horsemart, equine adverts and a few local tack shops. Word of mouth and your horse friends are also a good source. I recently also tried Horses4Homes and found them extremely helpful. People have to pay to apply for your horse, and you can set a donation- for a horse with quirks I would set it slightly higher to try and limit any daydreamers. 

There ARE homes out there that are suitable and I really wish you luck in helping your horse find one.
		
Click to expand...

This has been so helpful. Thanks you so much. I really appreciate your time


----------



## Amymay (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			He has never raced else this would of been on of my first options.
		
Click to expand...

They don't have to have raced for FF to help if they can.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			Bucks, whips round whilst rearing, rears vertically, bronks.


He bucks, bronks and rears vertical when anything spooks him, he gets scared (which is every time I ride him). I have been severely concussed

I have ended up in hospital twice.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't feel happy passing a horse with serious problems such as this on. To be frank, he could kill or seriously injure someone.

He needs a full lameness workup including scoping for ulcers, bone scan etc... and then go forward from there depending on what is found. The only other option is PTS.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

paddi22 said:



			i had the same thing with my exracer. he was a nightmare around that age, rearing and flipping. Lovely and happy (but a bit lively ) on the ground, but dangerous ridden.  I felt the only options he had were that i keep him or else he's pts, as he had landed people in hospital. I hadn't any cash at the time for vets but i still wanted to be learning stuff, so I gave up riding him and had a few lessons with a natural horseman guy, bought books on in-hand schooling and did inhand showing with him.  The groundwork stuff was amazing, and I learnt how to lunge and long line correctly. We did horse agilty and stuff too and he loved it. His behaviour improved 100% on ground but he was still dangerous ridden. I also moved to a yard where he was out 24/7 and he just turned into a much more chilled character

Eventually i had the cash and  I had vet checks but it was only a proper work-up that showed kissing spine. Once i got that fixed he was much easier. I also sent him to get properly schooled. I have horses 30 years but I didn't have the skills to reschool him properly. He came back a much happier horse who understood his job. 

I wanted him for eventing, but he's just a dressage horse now. Luckily with the cheaper livery i could afford another horse to jump on. But if I hadn't been able to I would have just switched to dressage fulltime for him.  

Being honest though, its just that he was such a sweet character on the ground that I kept him. If I hadn't liked him so much I wouldn't have made the sacrafices for him, but i always had faith he'd come right.
		
Click to expand...

Another issue is. I bought him for jumping. I was told he could and I possibly rushed him. I personally would not be happy spending all the time and money for him to be a showing horse or a dressage horse. I think I will advertise him and see how I go. Thank you so much.

I did not mean rushed him.............rushed into buying him.


----------



## Girlracer (31 March 2015)

I have recently listed my Thoroughbred on Horses4homes. I can absolutely relate to your situation - it's incredibly hard. Mine is a very good hack/light hunt and I'm still struggling. It's very stressful.


----------



## Wagtail (31 March 2015)

I think so long as you are honest about everything her has done, then you could advertise him on a website such as project horses. If all else fails and you wanted to consider the BB, then he needs to be 16hh or over, and good to handle on the ground, good with other horses and needles. But they only take horses in once a year and I expect the list will be full for 2015 by now.

Good luck with him. I hope you get a happy solution. He is lucky he has such a responsible owner.


----------



## ihatework (31 March 2015)

What 'vet checks' has he had? Does that mean a vet has done a quick exam at home and found nothing, or has he been sent away for a full work up?

If you are going to keep this horse alive I don't think it is fair to rehome him under time pressure. Given you have family problems to deal with my suggestion would be to find him full grass livery somewhere. Turn him away for a few months, concentrate on your family, and then reassess the situation down line line.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (31 March 2015)

BB is blood bank i suppose. Do they want TBs with problems?
Did you not see him ridden or jumped when you viewed him?


----------



## misskk88 (31 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			I wouldn't feel happy passing a horse with serious problems such as this on. To be frank, he could kill or seriously injure someone.

He needs a full lameness workup including scoping for ulcers, bone scan etc... and then go forward from there depending on what is found. The only other option is PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Aside from what I said above (and I did mention you need to rule out pain first), I do agree with this. You really do need to consider ruling out issues firstly and consider how risky his behaviour is (if he is dangerous even for a skilled rider, then I would be very reluctant to pass him on, whether loan or sell). There are worse things than PTS (essentially this is your other option), but if you did get to the bottom of anything, and he then settled or his behaviour reduced with treatment, you can then review what you wish to do.


----------



## kez81 (31 March 2015)

If he has good conformation, paces and is of sound character on the ground then someone would want him even if jumping isn't his thing. However he is not worth any money with such severe ridden behavioural issues and £200 is I am afraid a fair price considering who ever takes this horse on is going to have to spend a lot of time and money getting to the root of his problems and fixing them, taking a big risk. 
So if you need him gone quickly then I don't think you can expect to get much more money for him than this but that doesn't mean he will go to a bad home. If he is the right size a BB may be an option but some of them have waiting lists these days as so many people are struggling to keep their horses. Loaning is an option but bear in mind if the person decides it isn't working out then you are back at square one. Sadly I don't think you will find a companion home for him, horses are just to expensive to be taking on to not do a job for most people.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (31 March 2015)

I assumed OP refused £200 because she was not happy who offerd  £200, but he will need a month of expense to determine if he is ever going to find a home, and that is only the first month. So be realistic OP, put him down or pass him on.
Even in my earlier days when I would ride anything, this horse would not appeal unless outstanding conformation.
He needs to go to an experienced home with flexible facilities, and not to some child who thinks she can ride.


----------



## ester (31 March 2015)

If he has had the full works vet check wise as Faracat lists I would be wary about passing him on as he is unless to someone I knew was an excellent rider and if they couldn't improve him would retire or PTS.


----------



## springtime1331 (31 March 2015)

Yet another vote for more vet intervention on a decent level. It sounds like (and I may be wrong) that you've probably got a local vet to have a look who has then dismissed him as "fine". If he was mine, he'd have had a decent bute trial on a high level of bute, a course of gastroguard then if neither had any effect I'd have packed him off to newmarket to get to the bottom of it. Of course, all these things are expensive without insurance cover for vets fees, I take it you've not got him insured?


----------



## Pigeon (31 March 2015)

With the pain route... I'm sorry but I think there is something going on.  Not a single horse I have known, that has displayed that kind of behaviour, has come up clean on a bone scan.


----------



## Pigeon (31 March 2015)

springtime1331 said:



			Yet another vote for more vet intervention on a decent level. It sounds like (and I may be wrong) that you've probably got a local vet to have a look who has then dismissed him as "fine". If he was mine, he'd have had a decent bute trial on a high level of bute, a course of gastroguard then if neither had any effect I'd have packed him off to newmarket to get to the bottom of it. Of course, all these things are expensive without insurance cover for vets fees, I take it you've not got him insured?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, this. I have known a couple that have been classed as 'fine' by the (decent equine!!) local vet and then things have come up when they've been carted off to the specialist. Portable X rays aren't as clear as scans, and you can't diagnose skeletal stuff without pictures. Ulcers is another thought. Mine improved on KER Equishure, literally within a couple of days, so now just waiting for an appointment to get him scoped.

If something fixable comes up, problem solved. If it's serious, that will ease the guilt about euthanasia, which at the moment sounds like your only viable option. I would personally be very wary about passing a horse like this on. He has real potential to seriously injure somebody.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

There will be someone more confident than me, there is always someone that's more confident than another. 
He is sound. He has behavioural problems that someone else will be able to concur...........he is not in pain and I have admitted defeat.........he is too much for me.
I also have an horrific family situation so I therefor do not have the time for him that he deserves. I need my gorgeous boy the best home possibly and quickly.
I thank you all for your advice and I am going to find him the best home I can. And he will only go somewhere I have vetted and am 100% confident he will have a long, happy life and can give him the time and expertise that I cant.


----------



## Pigeon (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			There will be someone more confident than me, there is always someone that's more confident than another. 
He is sound. He has behavioural problems that someone else will be able to concur...........he is not in pain and I have admitted defeat.........he is too much for me.
I also have an horrific family situation so I therefor do not have the time for him that he deserves. I need my gorgeous boy the best home possibly and quickly.
I thank you all for your advice and I am going to find him the best home I can. And he will only go somewhere I have vetted and am 100% confident he will have a long, happy life and can give him the time and expertise that I cant.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your situation  

I wouldn't 100% bank on him not being in pain, do you reckon he'd pass a vetting? I personally wouldn't let him go to anyone who didn't have their own land. I know that sounds elitist but horses at livery are more likely to be passed on for financial reasons, because you get that hefty bill through the door each month. He sounds like a nice horse apart from his 'moments', and there may be someone out there to help him. And if you cannot find him a home, there is nothing shameful about that final decision. And I know I always say this, but take care of yourself and don't take any risks!!


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

Pigeon said:



			Sorry to hear about your situation  

I wouldn't 100% bank on him not being in pain, do you reckon he'd pass a vetting? I personally wouldn't let him go to anyone who didn't have their own land. I know that sounds elitist but horses at livery are more likely to be passed on for financial reasons, because you get that hefty bill through the door each month. He sounds like a nice horse apart from his 'moments', and there may be someone out there to help him. And if you cannot find him a home, there is nothing shameful about that final decision. And I know I always say this, but take care of yourself and don't take any risks!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Pigeon.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2015)

Exactly what work ups from the vet has the horse had .


----------



## ester (31 March 2015)

Has he had the veterinary investigations mentioned then?

it is only fair on the horse that he has before he is passed on as a potential ridden animal.


----------



## TPO (31 March 2015)

Sorry to read about your situation.

Regardless of what vet checks he's had it appears that it's not an option for a second opinion or further investigations due to current circumstances.

Honestly in your situation I'd pts if I didn't already know of a suitable home (and given you're posting on a forum I'm guessing not) as I wouldn't want to be responsible for any accidents that could occur due to his behavioural issues. Slightly more selfishly I'd want to be able to sleep easy at night not wondering where he was and if he'd been passed on. There are far worst fates for horses than to be pts humanely at home.

There are lots of free/cheap TBs (& other breeds) that don't have the same issues you describe your boy as having and they are struggling to find homes. 

You might get lucky, I'm guessing one factor in this post, that someone experienced might see this thread and be able to offer the perfect permanent home; I really do hope that happens for you both.

A bit of a long shot but might be worthwhile contacting Vici at http://www.ukbloodstock.com/ I've bought from her before adn know others that have too; in my experience she's as honest as they come. She used to post regularly on here so if you search you might find some of her older threads. As well as training racehorses she also retrains and sells ex-racers. It might be worth contacting her to see if she can offer any advice and/or options.
ETA - I know you said sales livery isn't an option but this website indicates "or commission" and, if getting the right home is a factor, perhaps you can work something out. 

Wishing you the best.


----------



## ester (31 March 2015)

TPO I'd agree, OP if they haven't been done and you need rid asap or if they have and not found anything I would be tempted to come to the same conclusion.


----------



## TattygareMare (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			I have been down the pain route and all is fine. I do not have the money or time to send him away to be re-trained............I wish I did :-(
		
Click to expand...

Your story pretty much mirrors what I have gone through the last year with my mare. I had even put her on sales livery, where in the 2 months she was there she didnt sell. I took her back and started from scratch. She had 3 months off work and then I slowly brought her back into full work last month. She was going like an absolute dream until we upped the pressure recently and she completely exploded one day. This was so extreme and dangerous that I called the vet... Long story short, she is currently in RVC having bone scans done due to diagnosed kissing spines. I get the results this afternoon to plan the next steps. She previously had back, teeth, physio, farrier etc etc like clockwork and no one picked up on anything, even previous vets that had visited without xraying.

What I'm trying to say is xraying and scanning can be the only thing that determines these sorts of problems. Your horse just sounds too similar to my mare and to me it sounds pain related. The vet at the RVC who examined her yesterday said that she would never be able to tell the horse had an issue if she hadnt seen the xrays.

Im so glad my mare never sold, as god knows where she would be now, dead probably.  I was 100% sure it wasnt pain related and that I just had a nutty throroughbred that I couldnt manage, I now feel awful as I now know there was a reason for all of this.


----------



## Bericote (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 could you send me a private message?


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

Bericote said:



			Foxy109 could you send me a private message?
		
Click to expand...

I have tried to send you a private message but not sure if I have done it correctly Bericote?


----------



## OWLIE185 (31 March 2015)

I would suggest that the sad conclusion to all this is that if a horse is misbehaving to this level then it could well be a pain related condition.
Unfortunately an equine vet will not have the facilities or equipment to carry out a full diagnosis which will reveal issues such as kissing spines etc.
A horse with these symptoms really does need to be referred to a specialist equine clinic so that they can carry out the appropriate investigations to determine a precise diagnosis of what the problem is.
Sadly a large number of horses that are regarded as being dangerous actually have a physical problem but unless someone is prepared to have a full diagnosis carried out the horse will continue to suffer.
All very sad for the horse.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			I have tried to send you a private message but not sure if I have done it correctly Bericote?
		
Click to expand...

Figured out how to send one but it says you have opted to not receive private messages, sorry.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 March 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			I have tried to send you a private message but not sure if I have done it correctly Bericote?
		
Click to expand...

You can't PM Bericote at the moment as they haven't posted enough to have their PM's enabled.


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

TPO said:



			Sorry to read about your situation.

Regardless of what vet checks he's had it appears that it's not an option for a second opinion or further investigations due to current circumstances.

Honestly in your situation I'd pts if I didn't already know of a suitable home (and given you're posting on a forum I'm guessing not) as I wouldn't want to be responsible for any accidents that could occur due to his behavioural issues. Slightly more selfishly I'd want to be able to sleep easy at night not wondering where he was and if he'd been passed on. There are far worst fates for horses than to be pts humanely at home.

There are lots of free/cheap TBs (& other breeds) that don't have the same issues you describe your boy as having and they are struggling to find homes. 

You might get lucky, I'm guessing one factor in this post, that someone experienced might see this thread and be able to offer the perfect permanent home; I really do hope that happens for you both.

A bit of a long shot but might be worthwhile contacting Vici at http://www.ukbloodstock.com/ I've bought from her before adn know others that have too; in my experience she's as honest as they come. She used to post regularly on here so if you search you might find some of her older threads. As well as training racehorses she also retrains and sells ex-racers. It might be worth contacting her to see if she can offer any advice and/or options.
ETA - I know you said sales livery isn't an option but this website indicates "or commission" and, if getting the right home is a factor, perhaps you can work something out. 

Wishing you the best.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. This is an awful time for me as I do not have the money or time. I am hoping for a miracle solution. 
I cant bare the thought of him going to the wrong person. I would never forgive myself. I have already not slept for days and constantly feel sick. 
I wish the lady I got him from was honest as I would of bought elsewhere. So, so sad.


----------



## Bericote (31 March 2015)

Oh ****** il have to use this more often! Is there any other way of posting? I may be able to offer a solution, where are you based Foxy?


----------



## Foxy109 (31 March 2015)

Bericote said:



			Oh ****** il have to use this more often! Is there any other way of posting? I may be able to offer a solution, where are you based Foxy?
		
Click to expand...

I am in Berkshire. How can we exchange in private. Scared of putting anything private on here..............I will set up a new email address that I will close if I get anything I don't wish to receive. Wait there...............ok..........foxy109@outlook.com


----------



## Bericote (31 March 2015)

Thank you I will drop you an e-mail after work.


----------



## Bericote (31 March 2015)

I have sent you an email


----------



## Arizahn (31 March 2015)

Faracat said:



			I wouldn't feel happy passing a horse with serious problems such as this on. To be frank, he could kill or seriously injure someone.

He needs a full lameness workup including scoping for ulcers, bone scan etc... and then go forward from there depending on what is found. The only other option is PTS.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## Ponycarrots (31 March 2015)

Could you not get an instructor to help, or get him professionally schooled? It may be expensive but you could end up with a lovely horse and it may be worth every penny.
I'd get an instructor I trust first then tell them you're really nervous; they might ride him for you.


----------



## MS123 (1 April 2015)

I can't imagine any horse to behave the way you describe for no other reason than pain related. A trip to the vets for further investigations is what I'd be doing next with this one (KS/ulcers investigated first). If you can't afford the vet visit, then PTS would be the kindest option.


----------



## Luci07 (1 April 2015)

Worked 3 or 4 times a week.....as you have ruled out pain, I would think this could be the answer. My ISH would be an utter idiot if he was worked at that level. This is not a criticism,  I know how hard it can be as I struggle it get the (minimum) x 5 in and preferably 6 to keep him easy and fit. I see horses come into the yard where I keep my boy for reschooling and dubbed dodgy, yet once their work is upped, they change character. Do try final furlong, as others have said, horse does not need to have raced and in the meantime, up the lunging/pessoa and general work.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 April 2015)

Luci07 said:



			as you have ruled out pain
		
Click to expand...

The OP has never stated that the horse has had a proper workup at an equine clinic or not, so we can't assume that pain has been ruled out.

ETA - he's on horses 4 homes now. Interesting reading.


----------



## Lyle (1 April 2015)

I'm no help really, but,, have you had his eyes checked thoroughly?


----------



## Amymay (1 April 2015)

Is there a link faracat?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 April 2015)

amymay said:



			Is there a link faracat?
		
Click to expand...

I believe this is the same horse. http://horses4homes.net/portal/en/details/alfie-15074


----------



## ester (1 April 2015)

From the thread I wouldn't have classed him as an intermediate ride at least. 

I don't think the OP has actually answered the queries either way about exactly what veterinary work up the horse has had which is a bit frustrating!


----------



## 9tails (1 April 2015)

Sounds honest to me judging by this thread.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 April 2015)

I was hoping that the vet checks he has had RE his behaviour would be listed in the Vet section. 

I'm not convinced that 'He bucks, bronks and rears vertical when anything spooks him, he gets scared (which is every time I ride him). I have been severely concussed' is the same as 'He can spook but nothing to silly' but maybe I'm being harsh? I've never seen the horse IRL after all.


----------



## ester (1 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			He refuses jumping...............which is what I bought him for. He just does not want to and I will not force him as I feel it is not fair. He has lovely paces and schools beautiful. He is totally unpredictable and get scared at the slightest thing. I have tried everything to re-assure him. *He bucks, bronks and rears vertical when anything spooks him, he gets scared (which is every time I ride him).* I have been severely concussed but was adamant I could turn him around but I cant. I have offered some outstanding riders to get on him and they don't want to. I am at a total loss.
		
Click to expand...


the spooks read a bit different to me, ie most of the time they are nothing- like what my 14.2 welshie does, not that he bucks, bronks and rears every time the OP rides him.


----------



## leflynn (1 April 2015)

Faracat said:



			I was hoping that the vet checks he has had RE his behaviour would be listed in the Vet section. 

I'm not convinced that 'He bucks, bronks and rears vertical when anything spooks him, he gets scared (which is every time I ride him). I have been severely concussed' is the same as 'He can spook but nothing to silly' but maybe I'm being harsh? I've never seen the horse IRL after all.
		
Click to expand...

Seems conflicting, if he has passed the vet checks the other to check is feed, is it just this time of year? Is he like this with other riders more confident as they will pick up if you aren't confident...

Mine has gone through spells of being a potentially dangerous twit, we've had rearing, broncing, spinning, biting, kicking, spooking at his own shadow or nothing at all, bogging off with me and now while he isn't sane 100% of the time I know the reasons behind his behaviour (has never had me on the deck through this, I tend to fall off more randomly...)  His is conficence/feed/sugar/spring grass/lack of work combined and he is becoming a twit again by spooking at everything and nothing again so I've adjusted his work/feed to suit. I also had great support over the last 12 months and he is different horse now.  We've gone from the horse that wouldn't go down the drive at theyard in company  to one that hacks out on his own for hours, he competes on his own XC/DR/SJ (only little stuff), is fine in company and I know I can go for a gallop round a 20 acre field and have a ball, he also hated jumping and would refuse or duck out and now loves it (TB Green desert lines, now 9yr old, did race) so it is possible with the right management and time and confidence.  Sometimes when they shatter your confidence you move on and sometimes you don't, good luck and I would try final furlong as they check their homes too


----------



## Firefly9410 (1 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			He refuses jumping...............which is what I bought him for. He just does not want to and I will not force him as I feel it is not fair. He has lovely paces and schools beautiful. He is totally unpredictable and get scared at the slightest thing. I have tried everything to re-assure him. He bucks, bronks and rears vertical when anything spooks him, he gets scared (which is every time I ride him). I have been severely concussed but was adamant I could turn him around but I cant. I have offered some outstanding riders to get on him and they don't want to. I am at a total loss.
		
Click to expand...

How can you pass this horse on? Experienced people who know what he is like will not ride him, that says it all. PTS before he kills somebody.


----------



## unicornystar (1 April 2015)

Firefly9410 said:



			How can you pass this horse on? Experienced people who know what he is like will not ride him, that says it all. PTS before he kills somebody.
		
Click to expand...

This!

I really struggle to get my head round why anyone else should be expected to take on a horse like this and if you care that much about the horse, have it PTS, cold, heartless?? Not at all, it is KINDER for the horse.  Just harder on the owner.


----------



## MyBoyChe (1 April 2015)

I tend to agree Firefly.  If everything has been ruled out, from a pain perspective, then I would PTS.  I think somewhere the OP mentioned there is a family tendency to "behaviour", this is not unheard of with TB breeding.  I think that the type of rider who may be able to 'deal' with this sort of unpredictability would only be prepared to tolerate it from a very talented horse!  There is a regular poster on here who has fairly recently had to PTS a TB, many of us will know who.  She tried everything to resolve his issues but after an awful lot of heartache came to the PTS decision, for the safety of the horse and everyone else.  Sometimes it really is the only option.


----------



## Amymay (1 April 2015)

The horse described in this thread sounds dangerous.  The one on the H4H one doesn't. 

Good luck to anyone that takes it on....!


----------



## joulsey (1 April 2015)

"He spooks, is not stupid with it, just spooks and then realises that whatever it is, is not actually scary!! Has reared about 5 times in the last year but only when finding a job difficult (jumping) or when something has really scared him. Does not like jumping. Will buck when having a blast, only through enjoyment but they are huge bucks."


Completely different horse to what you have described on this thread!!!! "He spooks, is not stupid with it" Really?

As you have put that he only rears etc when finding a job difficult or is scared, have you thought about taking the pressure off him and showing/teaching him what YOU are actually asking of him? Or have you thought that due to PAIN, that might be why he is finding the job difficult?? He sounds like a very unhappy confused horse to me and I would suggest you re-word your ad otherwise he really is going to go to a wrong home. Find it quite shocking how you have painted two completely different pictures of what at the end of the day is a dangerous horse.


----------



## TattygareMare (1 April 2015)

This makes me so sad


----------



## Wagtail (1 April 2015)

I think the OP is getting a bit of a hard time here. I personally WOULD think the horse she describes in the ad is dangerous, simply from the 5 rears and huge bucks, and to be frank, I don't think she will get anyone interested in him other than for meat or a companion. But even that is unlikely. It sounds as though the OP has a huge number of personal problems to deal with and people are being terribly unkind. Having said all this, I do actually think the horse has pain issues that have not been investigated, and that trying to pass him on as a riding horse is ill advised. But I do NOT think she has been dishonest with her ad. 

OP, my honest advice is to get a full veterinary workup done on this horse. If this is not possible due to finances, then either send him to the blood bank or PTS.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2015)

It's a sad fact that really you need to factor in a vet fund when you take on a TB however cheap it is .
Of course this good sense with any horse but TBs have the double whammy of being cheap to buy and they can be very expensive to keep right .
They start work young work hard while they are still developing they are shod young so are prone to so many nasty issues .
You really need to go into TB purchase with your eyes open .


----------



## Wagtail (1 April 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			It's a sad fact that really you need to factor in a vet fund when you take on a TB however cheap it is .
Of course this good sense with any horse but TBs have the double whammy of being cheap to buy and they can be very expensive to keep right .
They start work young work hard while they are still developing they are shod young so are prone to so many nasty issues .
You really need to go into TB purchase with your eyes open .
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree with this!


----------



## *Whinney* (1 April 2015)

I really hope you can sort something out for him OP. You've had loads of helpful replies from very experienced people so I feel a bit daft saying this.. 

I've just seen his photos on the horses4homes add and he has 'pointy eyebrows' as in his upper eyelid makes a triangle above his eye. This was always a sign of pain or sincere worry in my mare so thought I would mention it.


----------



## justabob (1 April 2015)

I think that the OP has just over horsed herself, he is only 6yrs old and will be lacking confidence and guidance, why do inexperienced people buy thoroughbreds, especially young ones? There may be physical problems but I suspect most are in his head.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2015)

justabob said:



			I think that the OP has just over horsed herself, he is only 6yrs old and will be lacking confidence and guidance, why do inexperienced people buy thoroughbreds, especially young ones? There may be physical problems but I suspect most are in his head.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect because they are cheap.


----------



## southerncomfort (1 April 2015)

I am absolutely no expert on either TB's or 'dangerous horses' but is it at all possible that he just needs someone more experienced with TB's/ex-racer's?

Perhaps he just doesn't understand what he is being asked to do and is trying desperately to tell his rider in the only way he knows how.  Also, many horses go through a 'teenager' phase at the age of six.  And by the owners own admission he isn't getting regular work.  All of these factors could be making him a very unhappy, frustrated horse.

I just wonder if someone who is experienced with this type of horse took him on and got him in to a regular programme of work suitable for a young TB, you might find he is a different horse altogether.  I've seen it happen so many times and this isn't a reflection on the OP, but some horses just don't get on with some humans and are a different horse altogether with someone else.

I just kind of wish someone (not me!) would give him a chance.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2015)

southerncomfort said:



			I am absolutely no expert on either TB's or 'dangerous horses' but is it at all possible that he just needs someone more experienced with TB's/ex-racer's?

Perhaps he just doesn't understand what he is being asked to do and is trying desperately to tell his rider in the only way he knows how.  Also, many horses go through a 'teenager' phase at the age of six.  And by the owners own admission he isn't getting regular work.  All of these factors could be making him a very unhappy, frustrated horse.

I just wonder if someone who is experienced with this type of horse took him on and got him in to a regular programme of work suitable for a young TB, you might find he is a different horse altogether.  I've seen it happen so many times and this isn't a reflection on the OP, but some horses just don't get on with some humans and are a different horse altogether with someone else.

I just kind of wish someone (not me!) would give him a chance.
		
Click to expand...

He might be a different horse but then he might not .
Would you take the risk of getting on him ?
Without a full work up from an equine vet it's just a risk not worth taking .


----------



## gunnergundog (1 April 2015)

Having had a quick scan through this, I believe the OP is in Berkshire.  If so, there are a LOT of experienced TB people and event people in that area who could do a quick one-off visit as an assessment if behavioural, that is of course assuming pain has been eliminated - I don't THINK that the OP has specified as yet precisely what sort of vet investigation the horse has had.


----------



## Amymay (1 April 2015)

southerncomfort said:



			I am absolutely no expert on either TB's or 'dangerous horses' but is it at all possible that he just needs someone more experienced with TB's/ex-racer's?
.
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I suggested Final Furlong.


----------



## stormox (1 April 2015)

I think the horse deserves a chance at finding another home, rather than people who dont even know him saying he should be euthanised. Its winter, hes not being ridden that much  (according to OP) - he might be a totally different horse with summer, sun, turnout and more riding.
And as regards the 'huge bucks', as someone who has ridden a good few TBs pt-pt'ers on exercise, and several ex racehorses Ive brought on for myself, even if a TB does a little minor buck they are so athletic and quick  they can be unseating. And a lot of TB types are a bit prone to 'hopping up' in front when they want to go forward and aren't allowed to. With excitement and unsympathetic riding this can turn into a rear.
I suggest we leave the OP alone, or try and help her in a positive manner. She is trying to do the best for the horse, and one persons problem horse is another persons perfect partner. 
Good luck Alfie in finding your soulmate.... Im sure theres someone out there for you....


----------



## justabob (1 April 2015)

Goldenstar said:



			I suspect because they are cheap.
		
Click to expand...

Then they are better off being shot. A racehorse in training is an easy horse, take it out of the right environment and it can get lost in the hands of the inexperienced. I am aware that the OP's horse has not been in a race yard, but he is a young horse that has no real work. I very much doubt that a 6 yr old has many physical problems considering he has done very little in his life, TB's are not made of glass.


----------



## ester (1 April 2015)

I do think that is poss justabob but it is hard when I don't think the OP said whether the horse had actually seen a vet.


----------



## justabob (1 April 2015)

ester said:



			I do think that is poss justabob but it is hard when I don't think the OP said whether the horse had actually seen a vet.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt it.


----------



## leflynn (2 April 2015)

justabob said:



			I think that the OP has just over horsed herself, he is only 6yrs old and will be lacking confidence and guidance, why do inexperienced people buy thoroughbreds, especially young ones? There may be physical problems but I suspect most are in his head.
		
Click to expand...

I would say its more the change in routine and lifestyle that casues issues with ex racers not that they are cheap or people are inexperienced.  It is one thing to be inexpereinced and another to not admit it or get help...


----------



## Hackie (2 April 2015)

leflynn said:



			I would say its more the change in routine and lifestyle that casues issues with ex racers not that they are cheap or people are inexperienced.  It is one thing to be inexpereinced and another to not admit it or get help...
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - even the best natured racehorse can find it a difficult transition from racing life, they do need to be managed pretty carefully, although I would say that 90 odd % of them are retrainable in the right hands, there are very few that won't come good with the right help (having seen a lot with a lot of different riders, that's really all they show where I'm from).  I've done a couple of off the tracks, I was inexperienced with OTTBs beforehand, so what?  I definitely over-horsed myself, we went through some rough patches, I got some help where I needed it, and I did get them going to the point where they were easy horses, the only way you will learn to deal with them is by actually doing it.  I'd been riding all my life and had done plenty of young ones, but OTTBs are very, very different.

That being said, if the horse is at the stage where they are actively trying to get you off and hurt you (rather than just playing up), I think you need to reassess what's happening, and probably get the horse retrained / rehomed if you can't handle it.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 April 2015)

I don't think this is  an ex racehorse, it is just a TB who is either too much for OP or has pain issues which need to be sorted, it is probably only worth about £200, if that as it is needs a  lot of time and money spent on it., and if has serious issues it may never be any use.  I expect OP paid a lot more for it, not realising what she was buying in to.
I would not buy a horse in the knowledge that if it could not be sorted, I might have to put it down. That  plus x ray/scans etc will be about £1200, not to mention stress.


----------



## Horsewithsocks (2 April 2015)

Faracat said:



			I wouldn't feel happy passing a horse with serious problems such as this on. To be frank, he could kill or seriously injure someone.

He needs a full lameness workup including scoping for ulcers, bone scan etc... and then go forward from there depending on what is found. The only other option is PTS.
		
Click to expand...

My non TB had similar problems, ordinary vets useless, I was lucky and he was referred to a superb equine hospital - bone scans and X Rays showed he has an abnormal neck structure and he was treated.  He has needed rehabilitation work and is now calm and I am getting there.  This has cost a lot, but he is a horse with great potential.  If you cannot afford to send him for bone scans etc he sounds too dangerous to pass on to someone else and it would be better to PTS


----------



## Victoria25 (2 April 2015)

I bought an ex racer a few years back  the owner didnt ride him and said he had issues and that if I didnt buy him, he was being PTS. I took him and to be fair, the previous owner should have done the right thing and had him PTS. He was dangerous and if he hadnt killed himself in the field one day he would have probably seriously injured/killed me. Sometime we all want to help but we need to look after ourselves first! There are too many good horses out there to be stuck with one thats dangerous unfortunately.


----------



## stormox (2 April 2015)

Victoria25 said:



			and that if I didn&#8217;t buy him, he was being PTS. I took him and to be fair, the previous owner should have done the right thing and had him PTS.  .
		
Click to expand...

But it sounds like the previous owner was prepared to have him put down, but instead you chose to buy him!!
I think this thread is being a bit unfair to ex-racers/TBs - theres good and bad in all breeds of horses. Some of the posts on this make it sound like TBs are all nightmares, when they certainly are not. I have owned and known many that were absolute christians.


----------



## joulsey (2 April 2015)

There also could be an underlying neurological condition/brain tumour etc, not unheard of!


----------



## Victoria25 (2 April 2015)

I wasn't being judgemental - I was saying one persons opinion isn't everyone else's - depending on their experience etc. I wouldn't have trusted the previous owner with a hamster never mind an ex racer. But life is too short to be taking on 'dangerous' horses. 
One of my mare's was straight from the track and Id trust a 5 year old kid to take her down the main road in rush hour traffic she's so good/calm.


----------



## Flora (2 April 2015)

I do think some people are being a bit harsh. How can you possibly tell someone to Pts their horse without knowing the true facts.  What some people describe as  "dangerous" due to bucking, rearing, spinning etc could possibly be exaggerating the extent of the behaviour. I have known people to say their horse rears when in fact its only lifted its feet off the ground a foot! My horse naps, gives a small rear and spins, but I wouldnt say he is dangerous.   Just giving you all something else to think about. Good luck Op and hope you get everything sorted out


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 April 2015)

stormox said:



			But it sounds like the previous owner was prepared to have him put down, but instead you chose to buy him!!
I think this thread is being a bit unfair to ex-racers/TBs - theres good and bad in all breeds of horses. Some of the posts on this make it sound like TBs are all nightmares, when they certainly are not. I have owned and known many that were absolute christians.
		
Click to expand...

OPs horse is not an ex racer, it is a TB, not all TBs are racehorses. All racehorses are TB.s except for arabs and standardbreds and those racing in flapper races and most of them  are TBs
People who offer horses who are not rideable may be taking the "easy" route, the buyer has to be tough enough to shoot it if it proves too expensive to sort or is unsortable, either way it will be expensive and stressfull.
People have posted on this thread to explain to OP that not all problems are sortable, and try to convince her to do something rather than nothing. AND if she can't do something that she can sell it for £200, as that is probably reasonable, IF she can find someone willing to take it on. The only certain future can be if she shoots it herself.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 April 2015)

deleted


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 April 2015)

Flora said:



			I do think some people are being a bit harsh. How can you possibly tell someone to Pts their horse without knowing the true facts.  What some people describe as  "dangerous" due to bucking, rearing, spinning etc could possibly be exaggerating the extent of the behaviour. I have known people to say their horse rears when in fact its only lifted its feet off the ground a foot! My horse naps, gives a small rear and spins, but I wouldnt say he is dangerous.   Just giving you all something else to think about. Good luck Op and hope you get everything sorted out
		
Click to expand...

Agree, but OP finds the horse too much for her, so she can't really "do nothing".
The OP has described the horse in such a way that no one would get on it.
she does not want to sell cheaply, who would loan it? she says she can t find a retirement place [?], so what other options are there?
Anyone who is capable of taking this on with all the risks is not going to loan it, possibly sort it and then have OP ask for it back!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2015)

Flora, only the owner and people who have seen him IRL know exactly what he is like and how accurate, or not, the description is on here. However I do think that the fact that experienced riders who have seen him, won't ride him, speaks volumes. 




			I have offered some outstanding riders to get on him and they don't want to.
		
Click to expand...

The OP is having terrible difficulties in her personal life and it seems that going to an equine clinic for a full work up isn't an option. So I don't think that mentioning PTS as an option is unreasonable, plus the OP had brought the subject up herself.

ETA - I wanted to add that I really feel for the OP, it's a horrible situation to be in and I hope that a solution can be found.


----------



## paulineh (2 April 2015)

This case SHOUTS Pain one way or another even to the state of maybe a Brain Tumour. There has to be a reason for his behaviour.

It is unfortunate that he has not had a full physical work up and that the owner can not afford it.


----------



## canteron (2 April 2015)

Faracat said:



			Flora, only the owner and people who have seen him IRL know exactly what he is like and how accurate, or not, the description is on here. However I do think that the fact that experienced riders who have seen him, won't ride him, speaks volumes.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing I would add here, is that I don't think what is needed is an 'experienced' rider, what is needed is a rider who has the skills to retrain a horse, which in my book is a completely different type of person, usually has to be ferreted out and don't come cheaply.  I have in the past found some ex-jockeys have the sort of knowledge/stickability skills to help with this type of horse.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (2 April 2015)

canteron said:



			The only thing I would add here, is that I don't think what is needed is an 'experienced' rider, what is needed is a rider who has the skills to retrain a horse, which in my book is a completely different type of person, usually has to be ferreted out and don't come cheaply.  I have in the past found some ex-jockeys have the sort of knowledge/stickability skills to help with this type of horse.
		
Click to expand...

That is all very well, but she does not know such a person, does not have time or money to sort this out, if it is sortable. 
I have enuff horse training skill to sort many horses [provided it is not pain], but there is only so much that can be done in handling etc, a good rider still has to get on it at some stage, and why would they if it is dangerous? Also when things get to this stage two people are better than one. If only to ensure safety of rider.
OP has already said she has limited funds.
There is never a guarantee that any home will be a good home, regardless of whether she sells it for  £200 or  £2000.  The only way you know what has happened to a horse is if you keep it or pts.


----------



## canteron (2 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			That is all very well, but she does not know such a person, does not have time or money to sort this out, if it is sortable. 
I have enuff horse training skill to sort many horses [provided it is not pain], but there is only so much that can be done in handling etc, a good rider still has to get on it at some stage, and why would they if it is dangerous? Also when things get to this stage two people are better than one. If only to ensure safety of rider.
OP has already said she has limited funds.
There is never a guarantee that any home will be a good home, regardless of whether she sells it for  £200 or  £2000.  The only way you know what has happened to a horse is if you keep it or pts.
		
Click to expand...

I don't disagree with your thoughts in this situation, but I just thought I would point out that the fact that experienced riders don't want to ride it doesn't necessarily mean anything is seriously wrong, it may just mean that they don't have the necessary skill set to deal with the horse.  I speak from experience, I had a 'dangerous' horse dumped on me once, I sent him to a person, who was in fact an ex-jockey, with access to good chiros, dentists, etc who assessed the horse and then set about retraining.   It all ended well as the horse found a lovely home.  In the end the livery bill was just slightly more that what he was sold for.  I accept there is a gamble the horse may not turn out right and therefore this may not be an option for OP.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2015)

However, if the rears were in fact only a foot off the ground (as suggested) and that the horse wasn't dangerous, but the owner exaggerating, I do think that experienced riders not wanting to get on is still pertinent and suggests that there is more to it than exaggeration.


----------



## stormox (2 April 2015)

As for experienced riders not wanting to get on the horse, OP didn't say whether she was offering them payment, or just offering them a ride. I wouldn't get on a difficult horse for someone unless it was a friend and I thought I could do them a favour and sort it in one or two sessions, or I was being paid to re-school a horse, in which case Id probably need to keep the horse for many weeks.
You are in a 'no win' situation if you ride someone elses horse for nothing- the owner would be wanting to see a 'quick fix'  but all you do is make the owner feel bad if you can ride it, or maybe injure yourself or the horse if you can't!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2015)

That's a good point.


----------



## skint1 (2 April 2015)

OP, I have a  Tb mare that hasn't been ridden for about 2 years now who sounded similar to your boy under saddle, she had a full work up which led to  remedial shoeing, chiro, physio the full Monty and a lot of money. Whilst these helped to a certain extent it was clear that in some situations she was still too much for us.  Now she is just turned away living in a field, luckily as a companion to my friend's mare. Not long after I bought her our EDT offered us meat money for her,( he bought on and sold horses as well)I often wish I had let her go, for both of our sakes, because he might have made her into something really special. Later, we tried LWVTB homes but she came back each time.  If someone offers to buy your horse, as long as you're open and honest about him (as you have been) I would let him go.


----------



## Firefly9410 (2 April 2015)

canteron said:



			I don't disagree with your thoughts in this situation, but I just thought I would point out that the fact that experienced riders don't want to ride it doesn't necessarily mean anything is seriously wrong, it may just mean that they don't have the necessary skill set to deal with the horse.  I speak from experience, I had a 'dangerous' horse dumped on me once, I sent him to a person, who was in fact an ex-jockey, with access to good chiros, dentists, etc who assessed the horse and then set about retraining.   It all ended well as the horse found a lovely home.  In the end the livery bill was just slightly more that what he was sold for.  I accept there is a gamble the horse may not turn out right and therefore this may not be an option for OP.
		
Click to expand...

It is not an option for the OP because she wants the horse gone quickly because of family problems, that much is apparent from this thread and if she is not happy to sell cheaply surely would not be happy to sell at potentially a huge loss? I wonder if this thread is not about getting help but to make it known the horse is available in the hope someone on here will take it on. 



Bonkers2 said:



			she says she can t find a retirement place [?],
		
Click to expand...


The OP says no one will take him so I think she has tried to give him to a charity or give away as a companion, rather than looking for retirement livery.

Anyone who thinks I was harsh telling the OP to PTS how would you feel if it was someone you knew who took on a horse believing it go be merely difficult but in fact was dangerous through pain or temperament and it lead to the death or serious injury of your friend? I feel for potential future owners far more than I feel for someone who will not do the responsible thing, however difficult the OPs life may currently be. Nobody is going to take this horse on unless that think they can fix it. With all the problems described in this thread and all the free or cheap horses available why would anybody want this one? Unless they had been led to believe the problems were not as bad as they are described here. It is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

**UPDATE**
After having more blood test last week we have found that everything is clear for Alfie and I have re-homed him to a lovely lady in Warwickshire as a companion for her 4yr old. He is very happy and having lots of attention. This situation could not of been more heart breaking but also more perfect.
Thank you all for your advice


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

Well, wonders will never cease  Thanks for update


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

wow, a blood test showing everything hunky dory, if only!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

Remind me, what was the blood test going to do?
OP you have "got out of jail free", I suggest you just go and get some riding lessons or maybe a trekking holiday where the horses are "just for the day". As you have discovered, horses are an expensive hobby.


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			**UPDATE**
After having more blood test last week we have found that everything is clear for Alfie and I have re-homed him to a lovely lady in Warwickshire as a companion for her 4yr old. He is very happy and having lots of attention. This situation could not of been more heart breaking but also more perfect.
Thank you all for your advice 

Click to expand...


Did you visit the new home, or did they come and pick him up from you?

I sincerely hope this is what you've been told it is, but a six year old high maintenance tb would not be many people's choice of a field companion.


----------



## PStarfish (7 April 2015)

You really do need to stick to hamsters if you think a blood test would rule out any problems. I really feel for Alfie. You've just signed him off to a totally uncertain future. I really hope for his sake (not yours, you don't deserve it) that his new owner is genuine. Sadly I fear this horse may be on a downward spiral of sales or Potters.


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2015)

Who is the HHOer who has the horse?


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			**UPDATE**
After having more blood test last week we have found that everything is clear for Alfie and I have re-homed him to a lovely lady in Warwickshire as a companion for her 4yr old. He is very happy and having lots of attention. This situation could not of been more heart breaking but also more perfect.
Thank you all for your advice 

Click to expand...

I just tried to post on your other thread put I think its been pulled.

Cant believe you have come on here practically looking for a free horse after ignoring everyones advice about the poor horse you have just given away, lets just hope his not sold on as a riding horse and seriously hurts somebody. Unbelievable!


----------



## Firefly9410 (7 April 2015)

I wonder if the OP is one of those people who takes FTGH horses then sells them and if they cannot be sold gives them away to anyone that will take them? Nothing about this thread makes sense. If you want to know where to advertise a horse for sale there is no need to come onto a forum to ask where is there? That information is freely available via Google. The blood test post makes no sense in relation to the thread. Then looking for another horse when the reason this one had to go is family problems? So those have miraculously resolved have they? It all smells fishy to me!


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

Was a hhoer mentioned amymay?

Firefly tbf this post did bring up TB savvy organisations I wouldn't have been aware of but yes, otherwise it is all a bit odd and the sort to be put down to easter holidays if it were not for the H4H ad.


----------



## Beausmate (7 April 2015)

Unusually for me, I've not read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been mentioned already. You say he doesn't jump and is scared most of the time - have you had his eyesight checked?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

Beausmate said:



			Unusually for me, I've not read the whole thread, so forgive me if this has been mentioned already. You say he doesn't jump and is scared most of the time - have you had his eyesight checked?
		
Click to expand...

I think the OP has her own ideas, and really wanted to find someone who would take the horse off her hands, but also give her a whackload of money.
A newby poster [ Bericote]  did get in touch with her and all we know now is that poor Alfie has gone to a better place.... oh and  OP wants another one asap apparently she is a confident rider so really .......................
I don't think we will be hearing much more from OP for a while, or is the ban permanent? 
Fat Controller ???  ........... does this original post qualify as an advert?




			I need advice on the best place/home for my stunning and loving TB.




			and it went downhill from there........................
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

My god, some of you people are actually plain disgusting. Who makes you better than the next person??
I came on here for help and advice (as suggested by a friend), thank you to those that helped and for those that didn't.................what is wrong with you all?
No need for a reply thinking you are better than other people , which is a disgusting attitude and seriously un-attractive trait,  as I will by closing this account and not reading what you have written back. 
For the lovely bitchy comments some of you wrote...............I have reported you.
To those of you that helped me, which is why I came on here in the first place, thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2015)

ester said:



			Was a hhoer mentioned amymay?.
		
Click to expand...

No name mentioned, just that as a result of this threaf the horse had been rehomed (it was on another pulled thread).


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			My god, some of you people are actually plain disgusting. Who makes you better than the next person??
I came on here for help and advice (as suggested by a friend), thank you to those that helped and for those that didn't.................what is wrong with you all?
No need for a reply thinking you are better than other people , which is a disgusting attitude and seriously un-attractive trait,  as I will by closing this account and not reading what you have written back. 
For the lovely bitchy comments some of you wrote...............I have reported you.
To those of you that helped me, which is why I came on here in the first place, thank you so much for your help.
		
Click to expand...

Advice and comments that you don't like is bitchy and advice that you do like is helpful.
I was probably reported by OP but so far I have not been struck by lightning.
Poor Alfie.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			Advice that you don't like is bitchy and advice that you do like is helpful.
I was probably reported by OP but so far I have not been struck by lightening.
Poor Alfie.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to you I am sobbing now when I thought I was doing the right thing for him. Thank you so much Bonkers2


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

Lol reported for what I have seen nothing but help and advice for you. 

You still haven't clarified what on earth this magic blood test was that you managed to get done over a bank holiday weekend and has confirmed he is 100% fine...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			Thanks to you I am sobbing now when I thought I was doing the right thing for him. Thank you so much Bonkers2
		
Click to expand...

Well Foxy, I am sorry, but we did give you advice on your TB, and so did others, you chose to ignore it He may be fine, why don't you go and see him?

 You can't really blame me for your tears, the whole thing is upsetting for anyone who wants to see all horses happy.

Don't you realise that it was your advert for a new horse that got everyone rather annoyed.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			Well Foxy, I am sorry, but we did give you advice on your TB, and so did others, you chose to ignore it He may be fine, why don't you go and see him?

 You can't really blame me for your tears, the whole thing is upsetting for anyone who wants to see all horses happy.
		
Click to expand...

Do you think I did this to see him unhappy?? I get pictures sent from his new mum. He looks happy on content.

You all gave me different advice and I went with what was right for him.

The blood test was done on Thurs and showed that his liver and kidneys were functioning ok as the vet thought that may be what was wrong. I really don't know why I am still justifying this on here anymore. 

Seriously, please stop. He is really happy where he is and so is the lady that has him. I am heart broken. Please don't make it worse. He is happy, that's all a horse lover wants...........right?


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2015)

So you thoroughly checked out where he's gone? Saw the yard, obtained references?

Hopefully the new owner is not called 'Young'.


----------



## *hic* (7 April 2015)

Well hopefully you checked out the person who has him now. THere are a couple of unsavoury characters who watch this forum and take on horses just like him and then pass them off as riding horses if they can or if not they profit to the tune of whatever the meat man is paying.

As for advertising for a new horse immediately, that's bound to upset people, especially those who tried to help you as you were claiming that due to family and financial issues you couldn't keep the one you already had. Some of us do make sure we can keep our old or unrideable horses.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

amymay said:



			So you thoroughly checked out where he's gone? Saw the yard, obtained references?

Hopefully the new owner is not called 'Young'.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did. I drove for 2 hours to see the yard and got references. 

She isn't called Young


----------



## *hic* (7 April 2015)

amymay said:



			So you thoroughly checked out where he's gone? Saw the yard, obtained references?

Hopefully the new owner is not called 'Young'.
		
Click to expand...

or any variation on Jessica


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			Yes I did. I drove for 2 hours to see the yard and got references. 

She isn't called Young
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

jemima*askin said:



			or any variation on Jessica
		
Click to expand...

no variation of Jessica either.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

jemima*askin said:



			Well hopefully you checked out the person who has him now. THere are a couple of unsavoury characters who watch this forum and take on horses just like him and then pass them off as riding horses if they can or if not they profit to the tune of whatever the meat man is paying.

As for advertising for a new horse immediately, that's bound to upset people, especially those who tried to help you as you were claiming that due to family and financial issues you couldn't keep the one you already had. Some of us do make sure we can keep our old or unrideable horses.
		
Click to expand...

I have never had finical difficulties. I needed him to go ASAP as I had made up my mind, I was heartbroken and could not bare looking at his beautiful face everyday knowing that he was going to leave me as he was not the one for me.
I re-homed him rather than selling him so that he would not go from person to person.
I know I have done the right thing.


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			As well as admitting defeat and knowing he has to go, I have had someone horrific family news meaning that I need my horse to go ASAP to be able to have this heart ache over to be able to concentrate fully on my family.

Help needed and thank you in advance.
		
Click to expand...

well you needed to concentrate fully on your family, I think people thought that meant time was of the essence for you and that you couldn't cope with a horse currently.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

I'd really like the comments to stop now as I can't not read them and I feel physically sick from what some of you have said. This was the right choice for Alfie and myself so please now leave me alone.


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			I re-homed him rather than selling him so that he would not go from person to person.
I know I have done the right thing.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't prevented him from being passed on.

However, you've done your homework on the person who now has him, so can now only hope for the best.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

ester said:



			well you needed to concentrate fully on your family, I think people thought that meant time was of the essence for you and that you couldn't cope with a horse currently.
		
Click to expand...

No, its because I was heat broken. This was one of the hardest choices I have ever had to make and unfortunately some of you have just made it so much worse for me :-( 

I really can't reply to anymore as I am so utterly upset.


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			Thank you so much. This is an awful time for me as I do not have the *money* or time.
		
Click to expand...

and finances were mentioned.


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

but you had horrific family news and now you were just heartbroken because of the horse? You were the one that said ASAP as needed to concentrate on family not me! this gets even more odd!


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			I'd really like the comments to stop now as I can't not read them and I feel physically sick from what some of you have said. This was the right choice for Alfie and myself so please now leave me alone.
		
Click to expand...

How about posting the pictures you've got of him happy in his new home?  That might settle people's minds a bit.


----------



## Queenbee (7 April 2015)

I did not contribute to this thread earlier, I read the posts and did feel sorry for the horse, for whatever reason, he seemed very unhappy.  On the one had I did wonder whether it was a safe and sane  thing to do to pass him on, on the other hand I have seen horses like this transformed in a new knowledgeable and experienced home.  To be honest OP I am by no means convinced that you did all the checks you could and should have with a horse behaving like this, but that is by the by.  It also frustrated me that with a horse with so many issues, you believed he was worth anything more than £200 - to me this is utterly bonkers.  I sincerely hope he has landed on his feet with a new home, although it does seem awfully fast.  I could understand the speed of it due to serious family issues, but then to see that whilst you had to get rid of Alfie asap because of these issues but miraculously they dont affect you taking another horse on and blatently searching for one on her on the very same day you post about Alfie being rehomed.  Its very distasteful and smacks of deception.  OP you may have over horsed yourself or there could be something very wrong with him, but either way you didn't care you just wanted rid.  It isn't surprising that people are now questioning your sincerity or his welfare.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

ester said:



			but you had horrific family news and now you were just heartbroken because of the horse? You were the one that said ASAP as needed to concentrate on family not me! this gets even more odd!
		
Click to expand...

No, it gets more complicated. Seriously Ester................leave me alone. I have done the right thing for Alfie (my main priority), myself and my family. Just leave me alone. I have been crying nonstop for the last half an hour. Alfie is happy and that's all that matters. Just please stop messaging me.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

ycbm said:



			How about posting the pictures you've got of him happy in his new home?  That might settle people's minds a bit.
		
Click to expand...

How about you all leave me alone now. This is not a joke. This is my life. He was my life. The vets, who are the 'specialists', not you people, advised that he was ok to be re-homed.

Get off my back now. This is just awful. I have never known anything like it in my life.


----------



## Amymay (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			How about you all leave me alone now. This is not a joke. This is my life. He was my life. The vets, who are the 'specialists', not you people, advised that he was ok to be re-homed.

Get off my back now. This is just awful. I have never known anything like it in my life.
		
Click to expand...

OP, let's take a step back, and stop for a moment with the drama. 

You started this whole discussion (with a group of really knowledgeable people.....). And now people are keen to ensure that the horse has been well placed.

The photo idea is a great one, and one I'd have thought you'd be delighted to share given the really positive outcome and success of re homing the horse.


----------



## stormox (7 April 2015)

I seriously cannot believe some of the posts on here. Foxy109 gave us an update on hers and Alfies situation, thank youFoxy109.
Why are you all being so bitchy and horrible? I just dont understand it. Someone needed to rehome/sell their horse- and that could be the situation in the future for any one of you. None of us can ensure a horses future, we dont even know how our own lives will turn out.
OP has done her utmost best for her beloved horse, the ad on Homes4horses was just fine, and it seems she has found a perfectly suitable home.
What is the matter with all of you that are doubting and nasty? Most people in thiis world are genuine, and I for one am happy for the seller/loaner, new owner/loanee and most of all for Alfie who is now enjoying the lovely summer sunshine rather than being made into dog meat or Tesco pies!


----------



## Fools Motto (7 April 2015)

Yikes, what a thread. I'm semi-trying to find a new home for another TB, on behalf of friend who has no time for her (quirky) horse. And no time to advertise, show him off or anything... 
I don't really know where to start, or how much input friend wants me to do.
Oh well, glad Alfie is in a loving home, just hope I can do the same with friends horse.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

stormox said:



			I seriously cannot believe some of the posts on here. Foxy109 gave us an update on hers and Alfies situation, thank youFoxy109.
Why are you all being so bitchy and horrible? I just dont understand it. Someone needed to rehome/sell their horse- and that could be the situation in the future for any one of you. None of us can ensure a horses future, we dont even know how our own lives will turn out.
OP has done her utmost best for her beloved horse, the ad on Homes4horses was just fine, and it seems she has found a perfectly suitable home.
What is the matter with all of you that are doubting and nasty? Most people in thiis world are genuine, and I for one am happy for the seller/loaner, new owner/loanee and most of all for Alfie who is now enjoying the lovely summer sunshine rather than being made into dog meat or Tesco pies!
		
Click to expand...

The reason is that within a few days of Alfie being re-homed OP put an ad on here looking for another one [and claiming to be a competent rider when she could not ride Alfie] That is why she got a lot of flack, some of it bitchy, but some of it just commenting.
It would have been sensible for her to ask if anyone knew the person involved as we all know some people are not genuine. It is an emotional time if you have to part with a special horse, but in this case OP is confident the person is genuine and the horse is happy, so really she should not be shedding tears of sorrow.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Fools Motto said:



			Yikes, what a thread. I'm semi-trying to find a new home for another TB, on behalf of friend who has no time for her (quirky) horse. And no time to advertise, show him off or anything... 
I don't really know where to start, or how much input friend wants me to do.
Oh well, glad Alfie is in a loving home, just hope I can do the same with friends horse.
		
Click to expand...

First off...............do not ask for advice from all the 'knowledgeable' people that know best on here.
I for one wish you all the best making the right decision for the horse, your friend and yourself.
Horses4homes is a really good site to start.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			The reason is that within a few days of Alfie being re-homed OP put an ad on here looking for another one, That is why she got a lot of flack, some of it bitchy, but some of it just commenting.
		
Click to expand...

I was ALWAYS going to get another horse. I admitted defeat with Alfie. I got him checked by the vets. I re-homed him to a lovely girl where he is happy and I don't have the worry of coming off him again and hurting myself even worse than last time.
Too much opinion Bonkers2. Please don't start again. I literally can't handle your expert opinion any longer.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

stormox said:



			I seriously cannot believe some of the posts on here. Foxy109 gave us an update on hers and Alfies situation, thank youFoxy109.
Why are you all being so bitchy and horrible? I just dont understand it. Someone needed to rehome/sell their horse- and that could be the situation in the future for any one of you. None of us can ensure a horses future, we dont even know how our own lives will turn out.
OP has done her utmost best for her beloved horse, the ad on Homes4horses was just fine, and it seems she has found a perfectly suitable home.
What is the matter with all of you that are doubting and nasty? Most people in thiis world are genuine, and I for one am happy for the seller/loaner, new owner/loanee and most of all for Alfie who is now enjoying the lovely summer sunshine rather than being made into dog meat or Tesco pies!
		
Click to expand...

So this is why up updated my post, to show you all he was re-homed and happy.
Thank you stormox. I am not a bad person and I did no right thing for Alfie.
I hope none of you are ever in the same situation as me.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			The reason is that within a few days of Alfie being re-homed OP put an ad on here looking for another one [and claiming to be a competent rider when she could not ride Alfie] That is why she got a lot of flack, some of it bitchy, but some of it just commenting.
It would have been sensible for her to ask if anyone knew the person involved as we all know some people are not genuine. It is an emotional time if you have to part with a special horse, but in this case OP is confident the person is genuine and the horse is happy, so really she should not be shedding tears of sorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Ever been on a horse that did not suit you or did not worry you? If you haven't then you seriously must be the best rider in the world. You should applaud yourself for being so amazing. Honestly, I pitty you sitting on this site slagging people off. What a sad life.
Get off my case, I am sick of your pathetic, ridiculous know it all attitude.
Go and ride your horses knowing you are one hell of a woman and your horsemanship and riding is better than anyone else's. 
God forbid you ever get into a situation where you get slagged off for doing the right thing for the horse. I for one would be the first to sympathise with you as I am a nice person.............shame the same can not be said for you.


----------



## SpringArising (7 April 2015)

stormox said:



			I seriously cannot believe some of the posts on here. Foxy109 gave us an update on hers and Alfies situation, thank youFoxy109.
Why are you all being so bitchy and horrible? I just dont understand it. Someone needed to rehome/sell their horse- and that could be the situation in the future for any one of you. None of us can ensure a horses future, we dont even know how our own lives will turn out.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with you. It's always the same people dishing out the snide comments on these types of threads and it's so boring to see someone be berated over and over for doing what they think is best.

No one here wrote the hard-and-fast rules of horse ownership. 

God forbid someone re-home a horse who's anything less than perfect. And FWIW, I thought the ad was extremely honest. It said he spooked, bucked & reared. What else could she have written, 'Don't apply unless you're Pippa Funnell'?


----------



## jrp204 (7 April 2015)

OP, unfortunately you have riled the 'experts' of which the horse world is full of. This forum is very often a wealth of knowledge and can offer a huge amount of support, but, as you have found out this is not always the case. You asked for advice from here and your vets and you appear to have followed some of the advice, you have rehomed the horse and are happy with his new home so that's all good. Ignore the comments, walk away from the thread and maybe delete your account.
Good luck.


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			So this is why up updated my post, to show you all he was re-homed and happy.
Thank you stormox. I am not a bad person and I did no right thing for Alfie.
I hope none of you are ever in the same situation as me.
		
Click to expand...


And even though you slagged me off for it last time, I'll suggest again that if you really did SHOW people that Alfie is happy by posting the pictures you have, then people might get off your back.

There's not a cat in hell's chance that I will ever be in your position. I would never knowingly pass on a horse that might kill a rider 'free to a good home' to a total stranger.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			Ever been on a horse that did not suit you or did not worry you? If you haven't then you seriously must be the best rider in the world. You should applaud yourself for being so amazing. Honestly, I pitty you sitting on this site slagging people off. What a sad life.
Get off my case, I am sick of your pathetic, ridiculous know it all attitude.
Go and ride your horses knowing you are one hell of a woman and your horsemanship and riding is better than anyone else's. 
God forbid you ever get into a situation where you get slagged off for doing the right thing for the horse. I for one would be the first to sympathise with you as I am a nice person.............shame the same can not be said for you.
		
Click to expand...

I have read my earlier posts and they were all supportive, I have not slagged you off, just explained to those who have put up comments wondering why things have turned unpleasant, you are the one reporting others, once you start doing that then you will inevitably have those who tried to help you getting annoyed. If you care to look back you will find that I was perfectly fair.
And as it happens I have been in a similar situation, but worse situation and NO one helped me.


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

jrp204 said:



			OP, unfortunately you have riled the 'experts' of which the horse world is full of. This forum is very often a wealth of knowledge and can offer a huge amount of support, but, as you have found out this is not always the case. You asked for advice from here and your vets and you appear to have followed some of the advice, you have rehomed the horse and are happy with his new home so that's all good. Ignore the comments, walk away from the thread and maybe delete your account.
Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I am going to do.

What a shame people are like this :-(


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			I have read my earlier posts and they were all supportive, I have not slagged you off, just explained to those who have put up comments wondering why things have turned unpleasant, you are the one reporting others, once you start doing that then you will inevitably have those who tried to help you getting annoyed. If you care to look back you will find that I was perfectly fair.
And as it happens I have been in a similar situation and NO one helped me.
		
Click to expand...

So why were you so vile towards me and my decision?


----------



## Foxy109 (7 April 2015)

Really don't get some of you.

For those that helped. Thank you.

Off to close me account!!


----------



## bluedanube (7 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			No, it gets more complicated. Seriously Ester................leave me alone. I have done the right thing for Alfie (my main priority), myself and my family. Just leave me alone. I have been crying nonstop for the last half an hour. Alfie is happy and that's all that matters. Just please stop messaging me.
		
Click to expand...

Just 2 quick tips.

1) If you're that upset don't keep coming on here to post. Just be gracious and bow out.

2) If you have no money for vets or further schooling for your last horse and if you have family problems it would be wise to forget about getting another horse at the moment.


----------



## ester (7 April 2015)

I do hope he has found a happy long term home OP I just couldn't understand how things added up and thought I must have gotten confused with what you said originally on this thread. I do think you had a lot of help/advice/options on this thread and I hope you find a new horse to suit you too.


----------



## stormox (7 April 2015)

ycbm - ANY horse is capable of unseating their rider.  The quietest cob can stumble and fall, and ANY type of fall could kill.  One persons opinion of whats naughty probably isnt anothers. Id rather ride a bucker than a patent safety cob any day!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 April 2015)

I don't think they allow accounts to close, I have tried to get a new one due to having stalkers, and I have a different name but the same account. They know who I am , and I know who they are


----------



## *hic* (7 April 2015)

For those who are wondering why it got heated later, the OP posted first thing this morning advertising for another horse, cheap or free due to limited funds having just lost a lond on getting rid of this one.

That thread has now been deleted. Everyone I am sure felt sorry for the OP with the time, family and finance worries that she'd posted about in this thread, let alone the horse she couldn't deal with and to then be asked to help her find a new horse, and that is now she phrased it, new horse, seemed strange, foolhardy and unfeeling.

Foxy109, you can't close your account normally. What you can do is just log out and stop posting and then at some point in the future start up another account. But don't post about offloading one horse and then immediately getting another, it smacks all too much of treating them as disposable items, and most people on here find that distasteful.


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

stormox said:



			ycbm - ANY horse is capable of unseating their rider.  The quietest cob can stumble and fall, and ANY type of fall could kill.  One persons opinion of whats naughty probably isnt anothers. Id rather ride a bucker than a patent safety cob any day!
		
Click to expand...



Thank you, I understand that, but this horse was described as follows, which is why i said I would not rehome him free to a total stranger:




			I am a very confident rider but he is now making me nervous and I have been advised by very knowledgeable people to not ride him anymore. I have ended up in hospital twice.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## stormox (7 April 2015)

i dont think he was rehomed free was he? on the ad Im sure the loaner had to give £50 rehoming fee and another £300 donation?


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

stormox said:



			i dont think he was rehomed free was he? on the ad Im sure the loaner had to give £50 rehoming fee and another £300 donation?
		
Click to expand...

Was he rehomed through the horses4homes ad?  We don't know that, I don't think. I think it's unlikely, I mean with the market as it is, who in their right mind would pay £350 for a pasture companion, never mind a high maintenance tb one?


----------



## stormox (7 April 2015)

oh I dunno- I just assumed he was. I suppose we dont know really how he was rehomed, but lets just hope he's happy


----------



## Queenbee (7 April 2015)

stormox said:



			i dont think he was rehomed free was he? on the ad Im sure the loaner had to give £50 rehoming fee and another £300 donation?
		
Click to expand...

only if the home was found through the H4H website I think.  To be honest, I have voiced my views on this thread regarding the way OP handled the situation and they still stand.  However, as much as posters on here are concerned because they feel somewhat involved, they are not. I do not see why OP should be asked to provide evidence in the form of a photograph of the horse in his new home.  Perhaps the OP was misguided in her handling of things, and the way she portrayed the situation, she may even have been misguided in the way she passed on the horse but I think we have all said that now haven't we, and the bottom line is it was her horse, and as much as many who gave advice may feel involved - it is no ones business but the OP's.


----------



## SpringArising (7 April 2015)

Queenbee said:



			I do not see why OP should be asked to provide evidence in the form of a photograph of the horse in his new home.
		
Click to expand...

Me either. Such a strange (and childish) thing to demand.


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

B



SpringArising said:



			Me either. Such a strange (and childish) thing to demand.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody demanded it though, did they  ?

The OP was getting uptight about people continuing to question her, and I suggested, as my first post on this thread, that it might quieten people down if she posted the photos she said she had of him in his new home.

Amymay said that was a good idea, the OP said no, bluntly, and that was that. Nobody demanded anything in any fashion, least of all childishly.

Let's hope the horse genuinely has gone to a good home and does not end up being sold on by a dodgy dealer and hurting someone else.


----------



## Queenbee (7 April 2015)

ycbm said:



			B

Nobody demanded it though, did they  ?

The OP was getting uptight about people continuing to question her, and I suggested, as my first post on this thread, that it might quieten people down if she posted the photos she said she had of him in his new home.

Amymay said that was a good idea, the OP said no, bluntly, and that was that. Nobody demanded anything in any fashion, least of all childishly.

Let's hope the horse genuinely has gone to a good home and does not end up being sold on by a dodgy dealer and hurting someone else.
		
Click to expand...

I sincerely hope that too, it would be fab for the horse to be in the right home.  Challenge, request, suggest, demand... still to me a silly post as none of us have any right to that knowledge, regardless at how put out or passionately we feel about the scenario


----------



## ycbm (7 April 2015)

Queenbee said:



			I sincerely hope that too, it would be fab for the horse to be in the right home.  Challenge, request, suggest, demand... still to me a silly post as none of us have any right to that knowledge, regardless at how put out or passionately we feel about the scenario
		
Click to expand...


Well you can call it silly if you like, that is your right. But I thought the suggestion of posting the photos that we would not even have known existed had the OP not told us that she had them was a sensible one, and it might have stopped people continuing to question where he was. She chose not to, fine. You think the suggestion was silly, your prerogative .


----------



## Queenbee (7 April 2015)

ycbm said:



			Well you can call it silly if you like, that is your right. But I thought the suggestion of posting the photos that we would not even have known existed had the OP not told us that she had them was a sensible one, and it might have stopped people continuing to question where he was. She chose not to, fine. You think the suggestion was silly, your prerogative .
		
Click to expand...

I do think it silly to some extent, but do not think I don't understand your sentiment.  Neither of us support the OP in what she has done, or how she has gone about it, but she does not have to prove anything, the horse could actually be in a knackers yard right now and it is no ones business but hers.  x


----------



## stormox (7 April 2015)

Its not up to the old owner to post photos of the new owner with the horse. The new owner mightnt want photos published! in fact, there was a thread on here a little while back and people were saying how rude it was for previous owners to publish pictures of horses that were now theirs.


----------



## Holly Hocks (7 April 2015)

So having read through this, OP had a horse she couldn't ride - it had put her in hospital and it sounded like she had lost her nerve.  I can relate to that, having a TB with similar "issues".  She admitted defeat, but wanted another home for her horse to give it another chance.  She got it another home which as far as she is concerned is with a good person and another horse.......who are we to criticise?  The only mistake OP made was coming onto this forum and asking for advice!   Good luck OP - I sincerely hope Alfie has found a suitable home.


----------



## PollyP99 (8 April 2015)

I think you may have missed the part where she said she had to get rid quickly due to major family issues, she couldn't do any further investigative work on him as she had no funds....

She then posted a wanted ad for a horse on here as soon as the troubled one was out of her hands... That's what's causing the hooha


----------



## SkewbyTwo (8 April 2015)

Foxy109 said:



			Ever been on a horse that did not suit you or did not worry you? If you haven't then you seriously must be the best rider in the world. You should applaud yourself for being so amazing. Honestly, I pitty you sitting on this site slagging people off. What a sad life.
Get off my case, I am sick of your pathetic, ridiculous know it all attitude.
Go and ride your horses knowing you are one hell of a woman and your horsemanship and riding is better than anyone else's. 
God forbid you ever get into a situation where you get slagged off for doing the right thing for the horse. I for one would be the first to sympathise with you as I am a nice person.............shame the same can not be said for you.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. True colours.

I am glad I stumbled across this thread again, as I did read the OP and it broke my heart.

Poor first horse, poor second horse.


----------



## wench (8 April 2015)

The quote you have included above is very similar in language to a post in CR a couple of weeks back where someone was asking about a TB mare.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 April 2015)

wench said:



			The quote you have included above is very similar in language to a post in CR a couple of weeks back where someone was asking about a TB mare.
		
Click to expand...

I noticed that, but we have to assume that it is just because in similar circumstances people behave in similar ways.
When making a post like this one it is very difficult to keep the detail sufficient to give all the info needed to assess the situation and offer the correct advice, after all she DID ask for advice The last bit about the blood test is an example of this. OP has got herself in a state about the way she has been treated since the advert, and I can understand that, it was almost the worst thing she could have done fron the HHO point of view.


----------

